# I became a robber baron today: bee robber that is



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Been putting off going out and "getting the honey" so to speak.

Finally decided that today was the day........

Got just shy of 11 quarts from 9 frames, . . . usually get 10 qts from 10 frames.

The 10th frame was only partly pulled out on the wax, and a lot of it was un capped, . . . so I gave it back to them.

Should be a good winter, . . . at least a sweet one :joyous:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Very nice. Do you centrifuge it?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds great.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Sweet! Literally


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Very nice. Do you centrifuge it?


Old fashioned way, . . . crush it and strain it, . . . take rest and put in a pan in the oven, . . . melts the wax, . . . take it out and let it cool, . . . wax is on top, honey below, . . . and I got to lick the pan.

I've only got a 1 hive operation, . . . can't do that fancy equipment.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Congratulations! There is nothing as nice as a spoonful of honey in a cup of tea or on a piece of freshly baked bread.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Congratulations! There is nothing as nice as a spoonful of honey in a cup of tea or on a piece of freshly baked bread.


Actually, Auntie, . . . my favorite is to dip the teaspoon into the jar, . . . pull it out, . . . twist it to get it to quit dripping, . . . and chow down on it like a lollypop.

But your ways are good too, . . . I'll include a spoonful in a fresh cup of coffee also to the list.

By the way, . . . is that just a stock picture, . . . or is that your shepherd pup? Sure is a good looking one.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Atma (Jul 31, 2015)

Best is on these rolls thst you bake in the oven thst come apart in layers. I tear them apart in like 4 sections add a bit of butter and then some honey... Man that's good stuff.


----------



## Atma (Jul 31, 2015)

Grands!® Flaky Layers Original Biscuits from Pillsbury.com

These are them II believe.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Actually, Auntie, . . . my favorite is to dip the teaspoon into the jar, . . . pull it out, . . . twist it to get it to quit dripping, . . . and chow down on it like a lollypop.
> 
> But your ways are good too, . . . I'll include a spoonful in a fresh cup of coffee also to the list.
> 
> ...


That is Oden my companion. He is gaining weight and learning so fast. We are still working on him not barking at the horses and not chasing the baby sheep that we bottle fed. He is an amazing dog, and is now holding his head up and not cowering. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> That is Oden my companion. He is gaining weight and learning so fast. We are still working on him not barking at the horses and not chasing the baby sheep that we bottle fed. He is an amazing dog, and is now holding his head up and not cowering. Thanks for noticing.


We just lost our Momma cat about 6 weeks ago, . . . think it is time for a dog now, . . . will probably be a shepherd or soemthing similar, . . . she'll be my buddy, as my wife will have nothing to do with one.

Also been looking at the Dutch Malanois, . . .

Have to wait and see. Might settle for a horse if I could teach him to alert on suspicious activity.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

